# Is the house of history built on foundations of sand?



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

Cosmic! Really interesting Tof 

Civilizations do rise and fall, advances do get lost. Who's to say humanity didn't get to a significant level before.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

It's been said that Humanity is a "Species with Amnesia"


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2016)

Is that a recent video TOF?

I'd like to hear more about that excavation and what they are finding.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Phantasm said:


> Is that a recent video TOF?
> 
> I'd like to hear more about that excavation and what they are finding.


Yeah that was from May, I believe.

Here's on Gobekli Tepe






And here's an interesting interview of the Author 'Graham Hancock'


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

I've always been fascinated by the Antikithera mechanism. While there is speculation about mankind's' prior knowledge in many respects, this artifact is real and has been linked with Archimedes. It's an incredibly intricate and advanced device, and when ancient Greece was sacked by the Romans it was lost. Maybe this sort of thing has always gone on.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

As the great polymath Sir Flava Flav once said: "Don't Believe the Hype"


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

It was the alien fish people from Atlantis that gave us our knowledge!! 

Seriously tho, you can google the Antikythera mechanism and the site TOF mentioned, they are real. I wonder where we might be technologically if those branches of invention had been allowed to continue, but humans being humans we usually end up trashing everything just when we're getting somewhere!


----------

